

CastChat – Broadcast messages to other users near you - Shout_App
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jonkussmann.castchat

======
Shout_App
CastChat is an app that allows you to send "broadcasts" to other users in your
area, with a range of up to 20km. These broadcasts will be sent directly to
your phone, so there is no need to refresh/pull from a database each time you
want to see if there are any new messages. You can then message users
privately, if you wish. There is no need to make any accounts!

